# Betta Fin?



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

My betta veitail I got a few days ago has it's dorsal fin drooping a lot. It is drooping down the body not up.


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just don't like the crowntail because the tail reminds me of spiders and I have a strong phobia of spiders or anything with many legs!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Tell us about his home. How many gallons of water? Is it heated? they droop their fins a lot more in cramped quarters and unheated water.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

1 gallon not heated


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep! That's why! Get him into a tank that holds 5 or more gallons, and add a heater. He'll be much happier, and it will show. His fins won't droop nearly so much and he'll swim all over the tank to explore.


----------

